# Wagner IC



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

This image is a graphic representation of the temperature deltas that were reported by Matt on the day of installation. Not new information, but the info presented in a graphic format:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigo the photos did not come thru!!!


----------



## mflambert (Oct 7, 2012)

About a 45f drop. Very impressive!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

here's the email he sent me:

*mit freundlichen Grüßen / best Regards

Carsten Wagner

Von: Wagner-Tuning [mailto:[email protected]] 
Gesendet: Sonntag, 7. Oktober 2012 15:55
An: 'Axel Hernandez'
Betreff: AW: AW: 335d Intercooler

Hello axel,

every went fine on Friday. Intercooler fits like a glove. We had a temperature drop of aprox. 23°.

We are going into Production now.

Thanks.*

Here is the facebook message today:

Wagner Tuning USA
what about renntech?

yes, you can post it...

people want believe it mostlym because we did it by ourself

but Matt, was here abd he has seen it in person


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

So I was on the Wagner Tuning website adding the IC to my cart and something caught my eye and gave me an idea:










Why not try for a group buy?


----------



## mflambert (Oct 7, 2012)

Interested


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

as far as I am concerned either MArk or Nick from WAGNER mentioned to me as well as 62Lincoln a group buy, IM IN!!!!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is the message I got from NICK

Wagner Tuning USA Jonathan Ruan we will have them here in the US in 45 days!! email me your contact info and I can keep you updated on it. Here my email [email protected]


----------



## mflambert (Oct 7, 2012)

Excellent news! Thank for you staying on top of this and providing the great communication!


----------



## mflambert (Oct 7, 2012)

Group buy!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Flow tests will not be available for another 6 weeks - per Carsten.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Chris this will keep everyone quite for a while


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

cssnms said:


> Perhaps TDIWyse will chime in regartding his IAT findings when he logged his friend's car.


Sorry, missed this...

Here's the logs I've put in the "data collection thread" for various levels of power mods with the stock IC.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6870998&postcount=49

And as a comparison, here is what water/methanol injection can do with the stock IC.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6940121&postcount=62


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds good but Im not to techie about it, as i understand it it should work more apropriately with a larger IC from WAGNER or whomever, Sorry i live in Puerto Rico and have the RENNtech flash, unless your willing to come down here, you can stay at my home and NO you dont have to shave your legs I have a woman!!! LOL


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

TDIwyse said:


> And as a comparison, here is what water/methanol injection can do with the stock IC.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6940121&postcount=62


I might have missed it in another thread, but I'd sure like to learn more about your methanol installation. I think that might be a next logical step for me after the i/c.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> I might have missed it in another thread, but I'd sure like to learn more about your methanol installation. I think that might be a next logical step for me after the i/c.


There's some stuff in that data collection thread about it. A couple pics, description of the controller, etc. Perhaps this winter when things slow down, if there's interest, could put a more thorough description together.

Axel, that last comment was just creepy . . .


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

jajajajjajaja @TDIwyse just joking amigo!! Mi casa es su casa your cordially invited.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

TDIwyse said:


> There's some stuff in that data collection thread about it. A couple pics, description of the controller, etc. .


Sorry about that, I looked through there, but missed it I guess. Blind as a bat (and about half as smart!).


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes amigo we are getting old LOL


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is the email I sent Carsten:

Re: AW: 335d Intercooler 
1 recipientsCC: recipientsYou MoreBCC: recipientsYou Hide Details FROM:Wagner-Tuning TO:Axel Hernandez Message flagged Wednesday, October 31, 2012 8:40 PM
I'll try my best!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen/ best Regards

Carsten Wagner

Gesendet vom iPhone

Am 30.10.2012 um 10:49 schrieb Axel Hernandez <[email protected]>:

Carsten good day, I am planning in doing the 1/2 mile race and would like to see if I can get the IC ASAP if possible, the race is scheduled for 12/01/2012. Here is the link http://www.mr-bits.com/prhalfmile/


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

There had been speculation elsewhere about the status of the i/c, so I decided to call Wagner and ask. I spoke with Nick at Wagner/USA. He told me that the i/c's have been built, and there are 50 units sitting in U.S. Customs awaiting clearance. Wagner has been told to expect a wait of 2-3 weeks for the units to clear customs and get to them. 

I asked him about testing, and he said Wagner plans to work with a shop in California to do their tests. I'll wait and let him explain the details when he is ready.

So -- we are very close! He also said they plan to put together a group buy once they have the units in hand, so be patient. I'm still amazed that we will have a bespoke unit for our cars. Very cool.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

So any flow tests yet?

The hype seems to have died down...lol.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

GreekboyD said:


> So any flow tests yet?
> 
> The hype seems to have died down...lol.


No - Still no flow test/pressure drop #'s. :tsk:


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

When comparing gassers to diesels, I thought diesels were more efficient in their combustion & therefore run cooler. Or what I mean is they don't heat up as quickly like a gasser does under hard or spirited driving. Can someone verify? A friend who is a diesel mechanic told me this.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

robster10 said:


> When comparing gassers to diesels, I thought diesels were more efficient in their combustion & therefore run cooler. Or what I mean is they don't heat up as quickly like a gasser does under hard or spirited driving. Can someone verify? A friend who is a diesel mechanic told me this.


True from what I understand.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

That is a big difference in temp reading. But that is a new unit. What was mileage on old ic? Consider dirt, debris, dust etc. can block the fins an drastically reduce the amount of air going through the vanes & therefore losing its cooling efficiency. I live in southern Ontario, where salt & sand is used on the roads to combat snow & icy road conditions. I clean my ic as well as the radiator every spring & I don't even drive my car in the winter. High pressure washer with detergent then plain water & finish with compressed air. Being so low to the ground you will be surprised by the filth that builds up in the vanes. Wherever you live it would be good practise too clean any radiador inercooler, etc. Your ride will run much better.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

yes, trade out the salt/sand business for significant bugs in the south during the summer. I would be careful with high pressure on those aluminum fins though. They can be easily bent. I annually clean my home AC condenser coil to keep up efficiency. Texas summers are hell especially along the gulf coast.

Diesels have better thermal efficiency than gassers. What this means is the energy content in the fuel is better converted into mechanical output and less thermal energy leaving the exhaust port. It is interesting to note that as compression ratio increases, gassers thermal efficiency increases. I know diesels have a much higher CR in order to get the diesel to detonate on compression.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok amigos I got the IC at my house I just arrived last evening from Orlando and would you believe I havent even opened the box to see whats inside WTF!! anyway I will keep everyone posted with before and after dynos and post either pics and or video on all 3 sites I enter daily so be PATIENT with me i got construction going on on my house and im a little tight on DINERO!! Gracias!!!


----------



## Deuuuce (Feb 1, 2013)

Got mine installed by BTM. The hoses promptly slipped/blew off and first had lagging performance, then CEL, then limp mode.

Took it back to BTM, consulted with Wagner (who had no problems with theirs). 

Conclusion: BTM cut notches to match the stock IC so the snap rings would seat properly. 

Reinstalled, everything is great. Should have experimented, but I would guess 1mpg better in my 75 mile commute. Instant fuel guage seems to read the same at 80mph as it did with the stock IC at 75mph. Scientific? No. Glad I did it? Of course!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Deuuuce said:


> Got mine installed by BTM. The hoses promptly slipped/blew off and first had lagging performance, then CEL, then limp mode.
> 
> Took it back to BTM, consulted with Wagner (who had no problems with theirs).
> 
> ...


I thought Wagner said this IC was straight plug and play and that it was designed specifically for the 335d?:dunno:


----------



## Deuuuce (Feb 1, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> I thought Wagner said this IC was straight plug and play and that it was designed specifically for the 335d?:dunno:


It fits beautifully, it's significantly larger (and heavier) but Wagner sent me photos showing they do not have notches for the snap rings ever but haven't had any problems.

It cost me an extra trip and $100, but just passing this along to others.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Deuuuce said:


> It fits beautifully, it's significantly larger (and heavier) but Wagner sent me photos showing they do not have notches for the snap rings ever but haven't had any problems.
> 
> It cost me an extra trip and $100, but just passing this along to others.


Still kind of confused. How could you (and potentially the rest of us have issues) yet Wagner doesn't?

Can you post the pics to show us?

Thanks!


----------



## Deuuuce (Feb 1, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> Still kind of confused. How could you (and potentially the rest of us have issues) yet Wagner doesn't?
> 
> Can you post the pics to show us?
> 
> Thanks!


Perhaps it was the installation, but per attached, there is no place for the leg of the snap ring to nest into. The stock IC has notches for them to keep them from rotating/slipping in addition to the flat spots cut into the pipe.

I'll have to load a pic later or do it on my mobile.


----------



## Deuuuce (Feb 1, 2013)

Lets see how the mobile app does.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahhhh, now I get what you're saying. Thanks for that info man. 

Keep us posted on your findings in terms of performance over the coming weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Remeber amigos WAGNER their taste to a 335d from EURPOE from the DOC that a 335d Wagon, that is why we are having certain issue, I hv yet to install mines hopefully this week  I will hv it done


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Remember amigos WAGNER had a EUROPEAN 335d Wagon(thanks to DOC from Germany) from which they made their IC and I believe its a different set up tour "D"s. I hv yet to install mines hopefully this week I will


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

duh! did I repeat myself LOL


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Deuuuce said:


> Lets see how the mobile app does.


I'm confused with photos 1 through 3. I see the relief where the "ear" of the snap ring recesses. Is photo#2 the factory IC and photos 1 and 3 are the Wagner? If yes to all of the above, can you show a pic after the Wagner IC has the relief cut into the pipe please?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok Amigos did the dyno runs and 1st run was 306.71 2nd run 303.78 and third run 296 as we can attest I strongly believe the IC is the culprit for the drop in HP I will install WAGNER IC either tomorrow or friday and then next week again with the dyno. Will post pics and dyno when available ok!!


----------

